# ENCORE un Bébé OUBLIÉ dans une voiture



## Chantou1 (22 Juillet 2022)

Un bébé de 14 mois a été retrouvé mort sur un parking mercredi à Bordes, près de Pau (Pyrénées-Atlantiques), 

⚠️ Le nourrisson avait été oublié par son père à bord du véhicule.

Le père de l’enfant, aurait oublié de déposer son bébé à la crèche le matin, avant d’aller travailler. 

« Les premières investigations laissent penser que le jeune enfant est décédé d’étouffement et de déshydratation », a indiqué la procureure de la république de Pau.

⚠️ La mère, constatant l’absence de son enfant mercredi en fin de journée à la crèche d’Assat, commune périphérique de Pau et non loin du lieu de travail du père, avait donné l’alerte.

Les tentatives de réanimation par les sapeurs-pompiers et une équipe du Samu, aussitôt transportés sur les lieux, vers 17 heures, se sont révélées vaines. 

😡 « Personne n’avait entendu le moindre bruit, le parking étant étendu », a précisé la procureure de Pau.


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Juillet 2022)

🆘 La crèche AURAIT DÛ appeler les parents 

« Bébé X n’est pas là est-ce normal ? « 


Ce n’est POURTANT PAS COMPLIQUÉ D’ENVOYER UN SMS 😡


JE n’ai pas un enfant qui arrive comme d’habitude à l’heure ou approximative .. JE ne dis pas à la mère qui vient chez moi 

« Ah bah non votre enfant n’est pas chez moi ! »

J’ai déjà envoyé un sms ou appeler SI je n’ai pas de réponse dans les 5 minutes et c’est MON DEVOIR D’ASSISTANTE MATERNELLE AGRÉÉE et même de personne « NORMALE »

JE fais un cauchemar ou est ce normal de la part de la CRÈCHE 😡👎🏼

A chaque fois ce sont les CRÈCHES qui ne font pas un MINIMUM comme au collège :
un SMS « votre enfant ABSENT CE JOUR » 

SAUF que là ce serait à la CRÈCHE 

C’est DUR À METTRE EN PLACE UN SMS D’ALERTE 🛎🆘📣👨‍🚒

ça devrait être OBLIGATOIRE à la CRÈCHE et chez les ASSISTANTES MATERNELLES AGRÉÉES !

Je suis à chaque fois … il n’y a pas de mot … pour tous ces bébés qui auraient dû ne PAS mourir car un bébé oublié c’est le MAL DU SIÈCLE. Un parent stressé par son boulot, et il en a oublié de l’amener à la crèche ou chez son assistante maternelle agréée car le bébé TOUT SAGE ne pleurait pas ou ne parlait pas à son papa ou sa maman car il DORMAIT ou TOUT SIMPLEMENT SAGE 

Et il est MORT


----------



## violetta (22 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour.
Terrible.
Pauvre petit ange....
Ça fait mal ...


----------



## violetta (22 Juillet 2022)

Et malheureusement ce n'est pas un cas isolé .
Je plains aussi le papa, comment se remettre d'un tel drame.


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Juillet 2022)

Souvent les PAPAS qui prennent un train Rarement une maman.

J’ai eu une petite dont sa maman avait oublié de me l’amener. Elle a voulu prendre un sac sur la banquette arrière et c’est À CE MOMENT LÀ qu’elle a vu sa fille dormir.

Son sang n’a fait qu’un tour et s’est mise à pleurer dans sa voiture. Elle est venue aussitôt après avec les yeux plein de larmes. Elle travaillait à 5 minutes de chez moi et était très chamboulée. 

Je suis sans doute EXIGEANTE pour certaines choses comme me prévenir rapidement si l’enfant ne vient pas, pour mon organisation et par respect pour MOI mais aussi pour ÉVITER UN DRAME !


----------



## assmatzam (22 Juillet 2022)

Alors moi j'ai lu que c'était la crèche qui avait appelé la maman pour savoir pourquoi l'enfant n'était pas présent
Et c'est comme ça qu'ils ont découvert que le père l'avait oublié dans sa voiture sur le parking de son travail

Pour les parents ponctuels si l'enfant a 10 minutes de retard j'envoie un message pour savoir si il y a un problème
Ca permet d'éviter les drames et sauver des vies

Il y a eu aussi un autre cas en juin dernier dans les mêmes circonstances


----------



## Nanou91 (22 Juillet 2022)

Moi ce qui me fait halluciner c'est donc qu'à aucun moment dans la journée le papa n'a eu une pensée pour son enfant, car sinon il se serait souvenu qu'il ne l'avait pas déposé à la crèche.
Les miens ont 30 et 33 ans et dans la journée je pense à eux pour plusieurs raisons.
Là ça veut dire que de la journée le papa n'a pas pensé à son fils.


----------



## assmatzam (22 Juillet 2022)

@violetta on ne se remet pas de la perte d'un enfant
Je l'ai vécu de près il y a 10 ans et c'est toujours dans mon esprit
Mon neveu avait 6 ans

Et pourtant on savait que cela était inévitable

Donc quand on est responsable c'est encore pire
Le poids de la culpabilité est insurmontable

Je commence à me demander si on est pas maudits dans la famille 👪


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Juillet 2022)

Non la mère est venue à la crèche et a constaté que son enfant n'était pas là et du coup les pompiers sont intervenus vers 17 HEURES et évidemment TROP TARD ... une JOURNÉE ... donc MORT


----------



## Catie6432 (22 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour. Oui en effet c'est la crèche qui a alerté suite à l'absence de l'enfant. Une pensée pour cet enfant et ses parents hospitalisés car sous le choc. Quel drame !


----------



## assmatzam (22 Juillet 2022)

On a pas lu le même article @Chantou


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Juillet 2022)

Les puéricultrices ... la PMI ... le CONSEIL DÉPARTEMENTAL devraient IMPOSÉ aux CRÈCHES et aux ASSISTANTS MATERNELS AGRÉÉS l’OBLIGATION d’ALERTE dès 30 minutes de retard.

🚨 Ça ne serait pas arrivé ce drame.

Une AM avait appelé une maman que l’enfant n'était Pas arrivé chez elle, c'était la semaine du papa ...il n’a pas répondu à l’AM qui a pressenti un problème... les pompiers ont forcé la porte, le papa MORT depuis le samedi et le bébé dans son lit déshydraté mais VIVANT


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Juillet 2022)

Assmatzam certainement pas le même article ... mais le résultat est catastrophique SI la crèche avait fait le nécessaire DÈS LE MATIN, l’enfant ne serait pas MORT 

Perso j’en veux à la crèche


----------



## nounoucat1 (22 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour j'ai entendu et lu ce drame .comment survivre a cela ? A la place de la maman j'aurais la haine pour le papa. Et comme dit Chantou les crèches devraient appeler les 2 parents quand absence non excusé.
Assmatzam ne te mets surtout pas l'idée en tête que vous êtes maudits dans votre famille. 
Dis toi plutôt que vous aurez bien mérité plein de bonheur maintenant.


----------



## Catie6432 (22 Juillet 2022)

En tout cas sur l'article de la radio R.T.L il est écrit que c'est la crèche qui a donné l'alerte. Je viens de le relire. Après... Selon les sources ...


----------



## Catie6432 (22 Juillet 2022)

Dans un cas comme celui ci on parle de syndrome du bébé oublié. C'est assez bien documenté. Cela peut arriver à tout le monde. Je sais ça fait flipper !


----------



## abelia (22 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, c'est horrible !! Moi aussi j'en voudrait plus au papa qui n'a pas eu une pensée pour son enfant 😔


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Juillet 2022)

« La température monte très vite dans un habitacle et peut même atteindre 70 °C en une heure lorsqu'il fait 35 °C dehors. L'air devient vite irrespirable surtout pour des enfants en bas âge qui peinent à réguler leur température corporelle. Ces derniers sont donc plus exposés au risque d'hyperthermie. 

Si ce drame interpelle, il n'est pourtant pas isolé. Le 20 juin dernier à Saint-Nazaire, un père de famille un soignant à l'hôpital a oublié de déposer son fils de 14 mois à la crèche et a pris son service. Lorsque sa mère s'inquiète en découvrant qu'il n'était pas à la crèche, le petit était décédé enfermé seul dans la voiture. 

En Martinique en octobre 2021, c'est un bébé de 4 mois qui avait été retrouvé mort dans un véhicule alors que sa mère s'était rendue au travail en oubliant de le déposer à la crèche. L'été dernier dans les Vosges, c'est une fillette de 3 ans qui avait succombé après avoir "échappé à la vigilance de son père".


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Juillet 2022)

Alors peut-être « téléphone arabe » À à dit à B ... B a dit à Ç
Résultat : MORT D’UN BÉBÉ


SI c'était La CRÈCHE qui aurait donné l’alerte ... pourquoi à 17 heures environ l’intervention des pompiers ?



BRAVO LA CRÈCHE si intervention en fin de journée .. pourquoi ? Car la mère était venue chercher son bébé.

Réactivité d’enfer ... non AUCUNE RÉACTIVITÉ car devant le fait accompli

C’est la CRÈCHE qui est en tort ... le papa stressé par son job qui oubli la journée de penser à son bébé car son patron lui impose des résultats ... Le papa sera inconsolable... risque de suicide

En UNE HEURE l’enfant peut mourir car 70 degrés dans la voiture en plein soleil


----------



## Catie6432 (22 Juillet 2022)

Concernant ce sujet je viens d'entendre un excellent conseil : toujours poser ses affaires (veste, sac, dossier ...) sur le siège arrière de son véhicule. Ainsi même si on manque d'oublier son enfant (par exemple celui ci étant silencieux car s'étant endormi) on s'en rend compte en voulant récupérer ses affaires sur la banquette arrière. 
Et mettre une alerte sur son portable si déposer son enfant n'est pas une tâche quotidienne ou habituelle.


----------



## liline17 (22 Juillet 2022)

voici un très bon conseil Catie, dans mon cas, heureusement, pas trop de soucis, en cas de retard, je contacte les PE, sauf si horaires d'arrivées très aléatoires


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Juillet 2022)

Et en + ça évite le vol à la tir si tu poses ton sac sur le siège passager


----------



## caninou (22 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
vous allez me trouver un peu dure, mais comment peut-on oublier son enfant ? A croire que ce type de parent voit leur enfant comme une chose insignifiante. Je suis maman et mes enfants ont toujours occupé mon esprit matin midi et soir et il en était de même pour leur papa qui nous a malheureusement quitté aujourd'hui, alors les oublier quelque part dans une voiture ou autre était pour nous une chose impossible. Ma fille de 30 ans vient de partir en vacances et je lui demande encore aujourd'hui de me donner des nouvelles régulièrement, comme un petit sms une petite photo... ce qu'elle fait, car elle le sait, si pas de nouvelle maman déclenche le plan ORSEC et c'est pareil pour ma fille de 19 ans. Alors, non je ne suis pas tolérante vis à vis de ce papa et non je ne m’apitoie pas sur la culpabilité qu'il va trainer toute sa vie. Un enfant est aussi précieux qu'un diamant brut et de nos jours beaucoup de PE on tendance à l'oublier.


----------



## Petuche (22 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour à toutes, ils viennent justement d'en parler à la radio.... oui c'est affreux... pauvre p'tit boutchou... Mais je me garderai bien d'incriminer le papa... oui c'est de sa faute, il a oublié son enfant, mais il va le payer toute sa vie, moralement , physiquement. Ils ont un enfant plus âgé, comment expliquer ça  a cet enfant ? Malheureusement on est à l'abri de rien... Et ne surtout pas dire ''Jamais ça ne pourrait m'arriver''... Et comme à dit assmatzam (je crois), jamais on ne se remet du deces d'un enfant, jamais on ne fait son deuil.


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Juillet 2022)

exact Petuche ça peut arriver par le stress de ne pas arriver à l’heure car son patron lui a imposé de finir ses dossiers avant les vacances … 

Une HORREUR 

Je dis clairement la CRÈCHE aurait dû appeler au bout d’une 1/2 h MAXI et l’enfant aurait été SAUVÉ.

J’ai l’impression que les crèches s’en foutent ! 

Les Assistantes Maternelles beaucoup + impliquées même après leur 10h par jour, le week-end même …


----------



## Petuche (22 Juillet 2022)

C'est clair la crèche n'a pas réagit ! Je pense que nous assmat on est plus impliqué, on s'inquiète davantage pour nos p'tits loulous. Quand ils sont malades on prend des nouvelles... Je ne pense pas qu'en crèche ils font tout ça, ils ne sont pas aussi proches des accueillis comme nous pouvons l'être.. .


----------



## violetta (22 Juillet 2022)

Et oui, ça peut nous paraitre incompréhensible comme beaucoup de faits divers d'ailleurs, mais il ne faut pas juger.
Le papa aura pour le restant de ses jours la mort de son enfant sur la conscience.


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Juillet 2022)

Ce que je ne comprends *APRÈS* *AUTANT* *DÉCÈS* comment se fait-il que l’Etat n’impose pas au Conseil Départemental vis à vis des PMI donc CRÈCHES, MAM et AM à ce sujet pour *INSTAURER UNE ALERTE et idem PISCINE car il y aura aussi des décès chez les particuliers ou les professionnels.*

Car il y aura ENCORE un décès prochainement c’est certain !

On s’en fou ou quoi !


----------



## liline17 (22 Juillet 2022)

Un papa ayant porté assistance à un accident, avait oublié son enfant. 
Je ne juge pas, mais ça arrive presque toujours aux papas. 
Alors que la grande majorité des enfants sont chez une AM, je constate que bien souvent ce sont les enfants de crèche qui ont ce problème, problème de vigilance ?


----------



## caninou (22 Juillet 2022)

Vous incriminez la crèche mais pas le père ? Mais qui avait la responsabilité de cet enfant? La crèche ou le père ? A un moment donné il va falloir arrêter de déresponsabiliser les parents, la crèche n'avait aucune obligation légale de s'inquiéter de l'absence de cet enfant, surtout quand on sait que souvent, beaucoup de parents doivent omettre de leur signaler les absences éventuelles de leur enfant. Ce papa est responsable du décés de son enfant et certaine ont la théorie du genre "oh le pauvre ! il a fait une grosse bêtise" si c'était une assistante maternelle qui avait été dans la même situation , ce qui ma foi me paraît impossible mais admettons, vous auriez été beaucoup moins indulgentes et elle se serait faite lyncher en place publique. Moi, c'est la maman que je plains fortement, je n'ose imaginer ce qu'elle doit vivre en ce moment.


----------



## Catie6432 (22 Juillet 2022)

J'en ai parlé à un de mes employeurs. 
Il m'a dit qu'il lui est arrivé une fois de partir travailler avec son loulou dans la voiture et ... en route pour le travail au lieu de d'abord passer l'amener chez moi. 
Ce n'est qu'à mi chemin qu'il a réalisé son "oubli" et a fait demi tour. 
Papa très à l'écoute de son enfant et très responsable pourtant. 
Je lui ai donné le conseil de poser son ordinateur de travail sur la banquette arrière de son véhicule systématiquement. Ainsi au pire en arrivant à son travail il se rendra compte de son oubli très vite en récupérant son outil professionnel. 
De toute façon au delà du quart d'heure de retard j'envoie un SMS. Mais il suffit d'un oubli là aussi ...


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Juillet 2022)

Catie 

J’en ai parlé aussi de ce conseil à l’arrière très judicieux et j’ai par la même occasion dit que si pas informée de l’absence avant l’heure prévue, il y aura un sms « alerte » de ma part et réponse dans les 5 minutes demandée. Ils m’ont tous dit que « c'était NORMAL »


----------



## caninou (22 Juillet 2022)

Cest vrai j'avais oublié ce petit détail important, l'ordinateur et le travail sont tellement plus importants que leur enfant chez certains parents (c'est pathétique), mais vous avez raison Catie6432 de donner ce petit conseil judicieux . Moi aussi j'appelle mes PE si retard de plus de 20 minutes.


----------



## Catie6432 (22 Juillet 2022)

Caninou ce n'est pas que l'ordinateur pro soit plus important que leur enfant mais arrivé sur sa place de parking au travail la première chose que l'on fait c'est récupérer sa veste, son ordi ou son sac avant de rejoindre son poste de travail. Donc le poser systématiquement sur le siège arrière de son véhicule. En le récupérant on voit l'enfant dans le siège auto bien sûr et là on réalise ! Si cela peut éviter un nouveau drame ... 🙏


----------



## liline17 (22 Juillet 2022)

il s'agit de la mémoire automatique, celle qui parfois nous fait tourner à droite, car la plupart de nos trajets vont vers la droite, même quand on doit aller à gauche.
Au début ça me choquais aussi, et j'ai fini par comprendre que c'est quelque chose qui peut arriver à n'importe qui, j'espère que si tu fais une erreur grave, on sera plus indulgent avec toi que tu ne l'es caninou


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Juillet 2022)

Catie 

C’est grâce à ça que mon ex employeur une MAMAN c’est TRÈS rare une mère, qui avait oublié de m’amener sa fille qu’elle l’a sauvée car elle devait prendre son ordi et ses affaires. J’aurais envoyé un sms car elle venait toujours à l’heure. 

Justement des parents stressés, il faut faire quelque chose, pour que ça ne se reproduise plus. 
On fait bien des ALERTES canicule, orages, incendie, inondation, donc pourquoi ne pas le faire pour « enfant oublié » même sms dans ce sens ...c’est TRÈS parlant pour avoir une réponse. 

Ce sms « *alerte* *enfant* *oublié* *sur* *le* *parking* *de* *la* *gare* *de* *X* »  et aussitôt un dispositif la *GENDARMERIE *irait voir la voiture *marque* + *immatriculation*, *lieu* *approximatif*  ...  

Les parents sont hospitalisés


----------



## papillon (22 Juillet 2022)

j'ai lu mais je ne me rappelle plus dans quel pays, il y a comme une alarme sur les sièges auto pour justement que des drames comme ça ne se reproduisent plus


----------



## abassmat (22 Juillet 2022)

Oui heureusement que la justice ne se fait pas sur des forums car quand on voit certaines réflexion on se dit que la lapidation ou le bûcher n'est pas loin.
Vous ne connaissez pas ces personnes et vous les jugez très facilement? 
la bienveillance n'est pas réservée qu'aux enfants


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Juillet 2022)

Abassmat 

La il n’y a pas de bienveillance à avoir mais des solutions à trouver pour que ça ne se reproduise plus. Les parents sont dévastés. La crèche avait un rôle à jouer. 

*Papillon* a parlé d’une *ALARME* *POUR* *UN* *SIÈGE* *AUTO* c’est une *idée* *de* *GÉNIE* direct sur le portable des parents à soumettre aux médias ... on peut le faire sur internet de poster à la ou les chaînes d’infos cette idée.


----------



## nounoucat1 (22 Juillet 2022)

Pour ma part je n'aime pas que l'on reprenne les faits divers et que l'on commente a l'infini. Je trouve que ça a un"côté voyeur" qui se nourrit du malheur. Ça n'engage que moi mais vous avez des bébés (pour ne s'intéresser qu'à la tranche d'âge de notre métier) qui meurent tous les jours ; maladie ,coups , accident.
Je choisis de ne plus lire ce genre de sujets.


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Juillet 2022)

Nounoucat

Ça fait partie de notre job pour la prévention des risques.

En formation, j’ai entendu ou par différentes puéricultrices des faits graves justement pour alerter et y faire attention.
Exemple : un enfant de 2 ans décédé par le coffre à jouets très lourd en bois qui s’était rabattu sur son cou et ça été le « coup du lapin » donc les coffres à jouets doivent être SANS couvercle.

Idem les coffres style marque nordique ... connue ... que les enfants ne puissent entrer dans ce coffre et s’étouffent en s’enfermant ou un enfant l’empêchant de sortir (c’est arrivé chez une AM qui est vite intervenue et a jeté ce coffre de malheur) 

Une enfant de 2 ans près de chez moi qui s’est étouffée en mangeant une madeleine SANS surveillance de l’AM qui était dans sa cuisine entrain de faire sa vaisselle et aurait dû non seulement ne pas lui en donner mais être présente à vérifier qu’elle en prenait des petits bouts et qu’elle mastiquait bien et pas tout dans sa bouche comme font bcp d’enfants. Donc on m’a bien dit « les madeleines interdites » et TOUJOURS coupé en petits  morceaux ce que l’on présente aux enfants.

Donc si une AM lit ce post et ne le savait pas, c’est toujours ça de gagner

Etc la peur n'évite pas le danger


----------



## angèle1982 (22 Juillet 2022)

Caninou oui vous êtes dure même si c'est impardonnable ! perso cela m'est arrivé une seule fois d'oublier un périscolaire à l'école mais au bout de 10 mètres je suis revenue sur mes pas plusieurs classes et voilà !!! c'est vite fait c'est sûr pourquoi ce jour-là ??? la crèche aurait dû prévenir la maman ou le papa dès le matin non ? avec des si et des mais on refait le monde c'est comme çà triste affaire et ce papa va surement s'en vouloir toute sa vie et son couple va t'il tenir après ce drame ...


----------



## Petuche (22 Juillet 2022)

Caninou comme je l'ai déjà dit ça peut, malheureusement arrive a tout le monde, personne n'est à l'abri. C'est sûr pour la maman c'est horrible, mais qui sommes nous pour condamner une personne ? Et tu compares avec notre métier mais, il n'y a aucun rapport...oui je plains ce papa parceque la culpabilité ça ronge toute la vie, ça détruit. Attention je n'ai aucune compassion envers les personnes qui enlèvent volontairement la vie à un enfant. C'est un autre sujet....


----------



## violetta (22 Juillet 2022)

Caninou, je vous trouve bien dure.
C'était peut-être un papa très investi dans l'éducation de son enfant comme le sont la plupart des papas aujourd'hui.
Malheureusement,  le contexte a fait que....
C'est toujours intéressant d'essayer de comprendre en écoutant les psys pour ne pas juger..
Et oui, cela peut arriver.
Et votre comparaison avec une assmat n'a pas lieu d'être . C'est notre boulot que de prendre soin des enfants, on est payé pour ça,  je ne crois pas que cela soit déjà arrivé a une assmat.
En revanche, un papa qui oublie son enfant dans la voiture, ça arrive.
Alors oui, le papa est responsable, et oui, je le plains malgré tout.


----------



## stephy2 (22 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
Je ne défend pas le papa car je ne comprend pas qu'il n'a pas eu une petite pensée dans la journée ou pendant sa pause!! Bref, mais quand je lis les propos de "Caninou" quand elle dit "qui a la responsabilité de l'enfant ? La crèche ou le papa ?". Certes c'est le papa MAIS la crèche ne devait pas avoir l'enfant à partir de telle heure ??? Pourquoi ne pas avoir appelé de suite. AH oui en voyant la maman à 17h effectivement ils peuvent s'inquiéter et se poser des questions! Mais cela aurai été un peu plus intelligent de leur part d'avoir aussi une pensée pour l'enfant et pourquoi il ne venait pas!! Vous ne croyez pas qu'il aurai pris le téléphone beaucoup plus rapidement si c'était l'heure de fermeture de la crèche ?? Là ils auraient appelé en demandant "nous fermons etc..."


----------



## violetta (22 Juillet 2022)

Et bien c'était certainement un papa très préoccupé, souci familial, pression au travail....on peut le supposer...


----------



## Zazie (22 Juillet 2022)

@caninou, je te rejoins. Le décès d un enfant dans un couple est destructeur, le mien a choisi et nous avons subi, alors, je pense aussi à cette maman qui s en voudra toute sa vie de ne pas avoir fait les choses elle même et cela va lui coûter sa famille car, je ne donne pas cher de l avenir de son mari/compagnon avec elle. Sans parler du frère ou sœur ( suis pas sûre)... que vont ils lui dire ???? Que vont devenir cette maman et son autre enfant ? Quelle confiance pourront ils placer désormais en d autres personnes.  Si mon mari avait eu qq chose à voir dans le décès de notre fils : JAMAIS JE NE LUI AURAIS PARDONNE.
Paix à cette petite âme toute jeune


----------



## angèle1982 (22 Juillet 2022)

Chantou tu parles de madeleines c'est sûr il n'y a pas plus bourratif !!! mais attention aux craquinettes longues sèches et minces notre fils s'est étouffé avec ! mon mari l'a attrapé vite fait et il a tout recraché je n'en ai jamais racheté et encore moins à mes petits accueillis ... c'est comme les knackis (c'est marqué dessus) il faut les couper dans la longueur puis en petits bouts la maman du petit ne savait pas et dorénavant elle le fera ... c'est pour cela que pas question de donner des gros morceaux aux petits parce que le PE voudra faire ainsi chez lui mais surement pas chez moi !!! et c'est non négociable ...


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Juillet 2022)

Angèle

Tu as entièrement raison. Une maman a eu le cas chez elle et elle a flippé. Elle m’en avait parlé.

En général il vaut mieux des petits gâteaux secs style CHOCO BN


----------



## nounoucat1 (2 Septembre 2022)

Hier à la radio j'entendais des conseils pour le cas où un parent est excédé par les cris les pleurs de son bébé .le coucher au calme dans son lit fermer la porte. Et aller se calmer dans une autre pièce , prendre une douche ou appeler a l'aide un proche ou ami. Et ne surtout pas secouer le bb! 
C'est triste de ne pas réussir à prendre soin d'un bb .


----------



## kikine (4 Septembre 2022)

> Vous incriminez la crèche mais pas le père ? Mais qui avait la responsabilité de cet enfant? La crèche ou le père ? A un moment donné il va falloir arrêter de déresponsabiliser les parents, la crèche n'avait aucune obligation légale de s'inquiéter de l'absence de cet enfant, surtout quand on sait que souvent, beaucoup de parents doivent omettre de leur signaler les absences éventuelles de leur enfant. Ce papa est responsable du décés de son enfant et certaine ont la théorie du genre "oh le pauvre ! il a fait une grosse bêtise" si c'était une assistante maternelle qui avait été dans la même situation , ce qui ma foi me paraît impossible mais admettons, vous auriez été beaucoup moins indulgentes et elle se serait faite lyncher en place publique. Moi, c'est la maman que je plains fortement, je n'ose imaginer ce qu'elle doit vivre en ce moment.


je suis bien d'accord avec toi, j'en parlais il y a 2 min avec mon ex-mari qui, lui ne comprends pas non plus (on est plutôt du genre a vérifier 3 fois que tout le monde est bien entré (ou sorti) de la voiture et bien sur attaché...

quant à incriminer la crèche n'importe quoi !! CE N'EST PAS LEUR JOB a force d'infantiliser les parents, de les assister pour tout, de faire à leur place.... 
désolée mais perso un pe en retard non je n'appel pas, ni sms, je fais ce que j'ai a faire 
c'est SON enfant c'est donc SA responsabilité A LUI certainement pas la mienne, ni de ma culpabilité car ce n'est pas moi qui est oublié son gosse dans la voiture!! zut quoi ! chacun a ses responsabilités 
les miennes me suffises amplement pour ne pas prendre celles de mes employeurs sur mes épaules


----------

